#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-11
<kuhlmant> FYI, logging for this channel was broken but should be fixed now.
<ianorlin> tsimonq2: I tried to get the GUI to start but I can't really figure out
<ianorlin> I think there is something with the chroot failing but I got called away
<lbssousa> I'm testing Lubuntu 16.04 beta1, and I've noticed this system is consuming a huge amount of RAM (compared to 15.10). I suspect this is due to several evolution-data-server related packages: after removing them (and ensuring gnome-online-accounts is not automatically installed), my RAM consumption is reduced to 15.10 level. In this intentional?
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: alright :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: do I still need to make a non-PAE kernel?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<phillw> tsimonq2: I've not been asked to be any team as yet. Melodie will be the one who will request one.
<phillw> s/be/by/
<tsimonq2> phillw: for Lubuntu I mean
<phillw> tsimonq2: no, we don't have a community version. 12.04 still has a non-pae kernel even though not an LTS for lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> phillw: well it's on my list
<tsimonq2> for Xenial
<phillw> well, go for it in that case :D
<tsimonq2> lol
 * ianorlin still is looking for the lxqt folder in ubuntu-manaul-tests
<ianorlin> I got something started for lxqt-runner though
<ianorlin> https://gist.github.com/42789cae8f2a02c80e55
<ianorlin> should I make one I put it in the LXDE one as as there was not one for now
<wxl> tsimonq2: ^^
<ianorlin> As the blueprint tells me to put it in that folder that does not exist yet
<ianorlin> I can make one add to bzr easily enough
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: create a folder titled "LXQt" and in your MP, point out the blueprint
<tsimonq2> :)\
<tsimonq2> *:)
<ianorlin> tsimonq2: ok
<tsimonq2> thanks ianorlin :)
<ianorlin> is there someone that should be added as reviewer and should that be added to the blueprint
<ianorlin> ?
<wxl> ianorlin: you can add me or lubuntu dev team
<tsimonq2> congrats ianorlin :D
<phillw> wxl: Are you okay with me and Nio spinning up the little side project to ascertain our minimal specs for 16.04 ?
<wxl> phillw: yes please
<phillw> tsimonq2: I haven't forgotten the bug spread sheet, honest!
<tsimonq2> phillw: when I get you my LXQt ISO, will you add specs/requirements for that? :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<phillw> tsimonq2: with Nio's help, we will have a common term of reference to carry out tests on. I called upon him, as I know just how much blood, sweat and tears he has put into that side of things.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> I wonder if Softpedia will write us an article XD
<phillw> he he, OBI started as a sub page under my personal wiki page.... With a bit of encouragement, boy, oh boy, has it grown! Just need to get the darn thing into debian :/
<tsimonq2> OBI?
<phillw> One Button Installer
<tsimonq2> oh :D
<agaida_> apt purge brain; apt install obi -- ?? :P
<tsimonq2> XD
<agaida_> and a possible commandline (ok, there must some hooks in the gui): obi --auto-add-repo --auto-add-trust --auto-add-untrusted-keys --assume-yes --really $someweirdshit
<phillw> agaida_: have a chat with Nio :)
<agaida_> nope
<agaida_> :P
<ianorlin> hmmm and qpdfview 4.16 is not in unstable yet
<agaida_> not even .15 :)
<ianorlin> I think .15 is development and they usually put up by .02 at least
<phillw> wxl: tsimonq2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu I've taken a severe haircut of bugs to be mentioned. I'll get the spread sheet added on Sunday, but we have no show-stopper bugs...
<phillw> wxl: also on week 25 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule I want that frozen and available to our translators who did such an amazing job for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> phillw: good :)
<tsimonq2> (former)
<phillw> wxl: you okay to do a proof read for me?
<wxl> sure phillw
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-12
<bipul> Hi there
<bipul> Anyone around?
<bipul> Hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hello bipul
<bipul> How are you? Na3iL
<Na3iL> am fine bipul thanks wbu?
<bipul> wbu?
<tsimonq2> bipul: what about you
<bipul> I see, I am good Na3iL
<phillw> bipul: I'm here, but on light duties... is there anything urgent, my friend ?
<bipul> phillw, Hi
<bipul> No going through https://www.debian.org/devel/#packaging
<tsimonq2> phillw: I've tasked him with helping with abiword :)
<phillw> bipul: not my area of knowledge!!!! agaida_ flexiondotorg may be able to assist.
<phillw> tsimonq2: i that case, the above goes for you, as well.
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: aren't both of them DDs or DMs?
<phillw> ??
<tsimonq2> phillw: Debian Developers, Debian Maintainers
<bipul> tsimonq2, You mean Debian developer and Debian Maintainers?
<tsimonq2> yes :)
<bipul> Actully i am trying to generate gpg key again.
<phillw> the former may be, the latter I'm not sure of.... People do not wear what they can do as big awards.... you must gain their trust for them to disclose such things.
 * tsimonq2 nods
<bipul> ? was it for me?
<tsimonq2> bipul: no, for me
<bipul> But you can trust me
<bipul> :)
<tsimonq2> bipul: I know I can trust you, it's just your ability to carry out the task may not be as developed(no pun intended XD) as others.
 * phillw wonders if 'kidnapping' freenode staffers is not an offence under freenode rules.....
<bipul> oh ok:)
<tsimonq2> phillw: O_O
<phillw> I've got one helping out zleap at the moment, away from the glare of #freenode :D
<tsimonq2> phillw: let's move this to -offtopic, I have something to say about that :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-13
<tsimonq2> cleaned up the test case blueprint ( https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+spec/lubuntu-testcases-xenial ), cleaned up ianorlin's recent bug report ( bug 1555444 ) and linked it to the blueprint
<ubot93> bug 1555444 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test case needed: lxqt-runner" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555444
<ianorlin> ty for cleaning up the blueprint tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> np ianorlin
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-06
<lynorian> bluesabre oops yes I should no that test that but am quite exhausted I was driving to a conference each night and noticed tsimonq2 pinged me
<lynorian> I will try to check it out tommorow
<lynorian> bluesabre it installs well no obvious problems or regressions in the dialog
<lynorian> and screenlocking works
<lynorian> I do get an option to log into libvirt-qemu from lightdm which I am not sure could be related to power manager but is likely another bug
<lynorian> Yeah pretty sure if ithas been tested a lot this new screensaver will be fine but need probably should check brightness and showing the power level
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-08
<musician_pro> Why firefox always work worse in Lubuntu? Before it was perfect ... I just did upgrades and continues to suck ... especially on youtube
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-05
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns you pinged earlier?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vA5vI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 3514a00 Lyn Perrine: Add most of abiword (#22)...
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, Yes, i just wanted to ask you about the list of neccessary tasks for 18.04. :)
<lubot> <alamo18> @fbaumanis, Dedicated
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-07
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
<lubot> Rhn19 was added by: Rhn19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Question: do linux apps generally have a cli portion with a gui frontend?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> And if yes what is a good way do develop sth like that in Qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It depends.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And to be honest, it's kind of offtopic for this channel. ;)
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> I c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns, Sorry, I'll give you a list tomorrow (I'm UTC-6 so "tomorrow" is Wednesday).
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, Yeah, no worries ☺️
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Bridges: @lubuntudevel (Telegram), #lubuntu:disroot.org (Matrix) | Lubuntu 16.04.4 has been released! https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-16-04-4-has-been-released | Now testing Bionic Beaver Beta 1, due 8 Mar 2018
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180307) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180307) has been added
<mpmc> Hey folks, trying Lubuntu next 18.04 - boots fine but loads to a dialog asking me to pick a window manager & just says "other.." this is using the daily ISO.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll investigate that tonight.
<mpmc> <tsimonq2>: Was that directed at me? :p Making sure I haven't screwed something up my end.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<mpmc> hehe, OK. I'm running lxqt/Debian on my chromebook, wanted to update my htpc before the 18.04 rush & decided to try lubuntu next as I really like the direction lxqt is going. Oh well bugs are to be expected I suppose. Similarly phab.lubuntu.me doesn't work with github yet :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Phab.Lubuntu.me> what do you mean?
<mpmc> <tsimonq2>: clicking "login with github" = Authentication provider ("GitHub") encountered an error while attempting to log in. The OAuth provider returned an error: redirect_uri_mismatch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Harumph.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll have to try that out.
<mpmc> <tsimonq2>: OK thanks, feel free to ping me if you figure it out! 
<wxl> i've used it before without problem
<wxl> 1s
<mpmc> wxl: It's the daily image from today.
<wxl> i'm talking about phab, mpmc 
<mpmc> Ohhh
<mpmc> my mistake, sorry!
<wxl> i can confirm the behavior
<wxl> which is weird because that's how i would log in
<wxl> it used to work
<mpmc> Oh I forgot to mention, 16.04 -> 18.04 Lubuntu is broken too :( I tried to do a live upgrade but it failed due to missing dependencies, recovery & an dpkg --configure -a later and it seemed to work, but after an apt upgrade (following a reboot) it got stuck on creating a systemd timer service file link!
<mpmc> I may try that again for the hell of it & see what happens!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mpmc> Oh I forgot to mention, 16.04 -, Yeah we need some testing on that
<wxl> pretty sure there's a bug for that
<wxl> although i thought it was something specific to networking
<mpmc> Hmm, another go at dpkg --configure -a and it seems to be stuck on "setting up base-files." Heh, I think my install is hosed.
<wxl> what do you mean stuck? like it immediately fails?
<mpmc> wxl: nope.. blinking cursor syndrome :p
<wxl> mpmc: curious. open up a virtual terminal and see if there's anything interesting going on in the logs
<mpmc> wxl: I would if I knew how from terminal/recovery :p 
<wxl> oh you can't boot in normally, mpmc ?
<mpmc> No, blank screen.
<wxl> before it even boots x? oh jeez.
<mpmc> do-release-upgrade -d bailed after missing some libqt deps or something.
<mpmc> wxl: It gets as far as starting the login, but it's just blank, I could see a quick flicker of systemd :p
<wxl> oh well that may mean x is up. ctrl-alt-f{1-6} your way into a virtual terminal
<mpmc> I tried that before, didn't work :p
<mpmc> But I'll try again.
<wxl> :/
<wxl> sorry :(
<mpmc> wxl: Not your fault, it happens :p
<mpmc> wxl: Ok I'm logged in!
<wxl> oh goodie :)
<wxl> then you do have a live system 
<mpmc> my keyboard has some weird "media mode" that starts on boot :/
<mpmc> Any debug logs that might be of use?
<wxl> you can use other virtual terminals or if you want to get really fancy you could use tmux to multitask, but you could try `tail -f /var/log/*.log` although you might also want to include /var/log/apt/*.log
<mpmc> ooohhh. from the apport log, dpkg --configure -a had segfaulted! on my first upgrade attempt this afternoon!
<mpmc> I'm just going to fresh install after I do a clean backup of my home dir. Getting a bit late to debug this any more as I want to watch TV :p
<mpmc> Thats a very nice backdrop on the lxde install screen!!
<mpmc> wxl: Yup, network problem, the installer keeps up/downing eth :/
<mpmc> That explains why "Wired Connection 1" keeps disappearing from the tray :(
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-08
<mpmc> Looks like I'm hitting, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1752772
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1752772 in linux (Ubuntu) "r8169 ethernet card don't work after returning from suspension" [Medium, Confirmed]
<lubot> noside21 was added by: noside21
<lubot> <noside21> hi
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Hello!
<wxl> jeez almost no testing done
<wxl> anyone up to help out before release?
<lubot> <fbnbmns> wxl here!
<wxl> @fbnbmns cool. i assume you saw the email on the mailing list and otherwise know what you're doing?
<lubot> flylxz was added by: flylxz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <noside21> hi, some body in 18.04 beta?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <noside21> nice... is qt runing?
<wxl> the not-released-yet beta you mean
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <Schyken> Hm, what needs to be tested?
<wxl> are you asking about lxqt or abotu qt?
<wxl> @Schyken milestone images for beta 1
<lubot> <noside21> qt sesion in lubuntu..
<wxl> so you're asking about lxqt? or the ability to run qt?
<lubot> <noside21> ability qt
<wxl> everything has always had the ability to do qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/387/builds
<lubot> Everything not marked ready.
<lubot> <noside21> ok thanks..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (they left)
<lubot> <noside21> another question, in the version 18.04 in the terminal the transparency is not enabled?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, someone left, maybe not you :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @noside21, lxterminal?
<lubot> <noside21> @tsimonq2, yep
<wxl> nothing has changed regarding lxterminal
<wxl> at least in relation to transparency
<lubot> <noside21> i cant apply transparency in 18.04
<lubot> <noside21> OS: Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (developmen4
<wxl> by default there's no transparency in lxde
<lubot> <noside21> is my version
<wxl> you'd need something like compton for that
<wxl> !info compton
<ubot93> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2+20150922-1 (bionic), package size 97 kB, installed size 264 kB
<lubot> <noside21> dam in 16.04 i can apply transcparency fot default
<wxl> lxterminal did have some sort of pseudo transparency but i've not fiddled with it in a long time. i find it generally disappointing because it's only valid on one app
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-09
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> looks like we're not going to have a beta unless people start testing
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @wxl, honestly i'm searching for the mail, but regarding the testing you mean the testcase in the ISO tracker right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/387/builds
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, great, thx a bunch! will start today afternoon. 🙂 i guess tonight i should have the first results.
<lubot> <fbnbmns> seems like the 'default window manager' bug is affecting Lubuntu Next 64-bit.
<lubot> <fbnbmns> *as well.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fbnbmns, It's known.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you can find a workaround, that would be awesome, but for now, let's focus on main Lubuntu :)
<lubot> <fbnbmns> @tsimonq2, Alright! :)
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> I can start working on sth after tmrw
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> SAT is such a pain
<lubot> GWEN BIANTONG was added by: GWEN BIANTONG
<lubot> <num13> @GWEN BIANTONG, Welcome :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> Beta 1 is waiting on lubuntu
<wxl[m]> @acheronuk we've been struggling to get testing done. Maybe we'll just have to skip it. I'll confer with @tsimonq2
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: yeh. I looked to see if it was just one or 2 cases I could fill in, but you have quite a lot missing
<wxl[m]> acheronuk: yep and I've tried several times to summon help, too.
<wxl[m]> Needless to say this does tend to give some credence to the notion of getting rid of milestones.
<acheronuk> it does. I'm conflicted about that, but can't deny it
<wxl[m]> The more I think about it, the more I like it
<acheronuk> flavours having a monthly iso test day sounds quite good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, acheronuk: That's a proposal I'll make Soon
<wxl> can anyone confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1754174
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] 'Install Lubuntu' fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical, Confirmed]
<wxl> acheronuk: ^^ if that's a real thing, i think we can safely say, forget the beta altogether
<wxl> i think it's likely to not be true, presonally
<acheronuk> It sounds a little implausible
<acheronuk> or maybe not!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
<wxl> acheronuk: maybe not?
<acheronuk> wxl: as it sounds well confirmed before I could get the iso downloaded, going from people in release hitting the bug on 1st try
<wxl> but only on lubuntu? wth
<acheronuk> going to give it a try. it does seem weird
<acheronuk> and it crashes
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i think it's time to call it, tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> wxl: I already did like 15 mins ago.
<wxl> ok good. wasn't clear.
<acheronuk> is it grub/isolinux or something else that does that boot choice menu?
<acheronuk> as I think lubuntu is the only one that does an install launch direct from that?
<wxl> i thought we boot to desktop first, just as kubuntu does
<wxl> it just autoloads ubiquity
<acheronuk> kubuntu launchs X, then does the ubiquity try/install
<wxl> that's what i thought lubuntu did too
<acheronuk> https://i.imgur.com/dOWt2BD.png
<acheronuk> Kubuntu does not have an install option there
<wxl> hm
<acheronuk> in fact, we don't even see that menu unless you press a key
<wxl> well it looks like investigating that is next on our list
 * wxl sighs
 * acheronuk waits for tsimonq2 to mention calamares
<wxl> (2225*(1-.67))
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.o?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 734.25 😐
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-11
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Consistent QA help is really needed: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-March/001144.html
<wxl> tsimonq2: check out adam's comment on the ubiquity error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1754174/comments/7 looks like maybe we need to chase down cyphermox?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] 'Install Lubuntu' fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical, Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: Hi. What's up with bug 1754174?
 * tsimonq2 kicks ubot93 
<krytarik> (..Or just look above.)
<tsimonq2> (That's why I didn't proceed with trying to make it work.)
<krytarik> It got repeat protection.
<tsimonq2> 40 second difference?
<tsimonq2> :/
<wxl> what's interesting is that ubiquity doesn't fail.. it just fails when being directly called from grub?
<fbaumanis> good morning guys!
<tsimonq2> o/
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Now that SAT is over... I can spend some time with lubuntu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vxeli
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 5eae377 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update translation files to current sources...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Yay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe get some stuff done with the manual 😁
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVEcaa7136ad506: DSC file for 0.9.4-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVEcaa7136ad506
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVE73f1250a75ed: Import patches-unapplied version 0.9.4-2 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVE73f1250a75ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVEc9ba6048c97a: Import patches-applied version 0.9.4-2 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVEc9ba6048c97a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL501d6ea7edb1: Add menu to zoom in/out] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL501d6ea7edb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5d3fc44c0ab: Style menu on mode select of screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5d3fc44c0ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL163cb77ca31d: Polish Skanlite readability] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL163cb77ca31d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Ping me when you're ready to do that upload
<wxl> yeah sorry. tonight maybe.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What time should I nag^Mping you?
<wxl> 7ish
<lubot> <teward001> AM?  :P
<lubot> <teward001> (also hello!)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mkay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [(also hello!)], *steals your coffee*
<lubot> <teward001> what coffee
<lubot> <teward001> i've had no coffee all day
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All of it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And your supply
<lubot> <teward001> i don't have any supply
<wxl> so i did some research on sort order of langauges in calamares
<lubot> <teward001> that's why i haven't had any coffee all day 😛
<wxl> i don't think we're going to see a great solution any time soon
<wxl> it's sorted by natural language name
<wxl> so though that list appears to be disordered, it's not
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: s/natural/native/ ?  NOt sure what you mean by 'natural language name' there
<wxl> yeah that's really what i mean i guess
<wxl> the "endonym" here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ISO_639-1_codes
<lubot> <teward001> ah, yes that makes sense
<wxl> i'm still not entirely sure why english languages are interspersed in there
<wxl> maybe because they force american english at the top it fucks everything up?
<tsimonq2> !language
<ubot93> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> yeah..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I should have Lugito automatically trigger !language if someone swears XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, did you see the progress I made with the CI?
<wxl> it blew up my email, so yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://ci.lubuntu.me
<wxl> oh i'm sorry it's using the iso language name
<wxl> even though it's displaying the endyonym
<wxl> ah, american english is artifically at the top
<wxl> i think that's kind of dumb, but i don't think it's worth filing a bug over
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl: I made the task in phab for lighter lubuntu
<wxl> i saw that, thank you very much
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T187
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Make it lighter: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T187
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 753x494) https://i.imgur.com/ujbX7mW.jpg did you saw this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bassically none of them report the same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> saw, how could we compare?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: golang-1.8 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.8.3-2ubuntu1 => 1.8.3-2ubuntu1.18.10.1] (lubuntu, ubuntu-mate)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (ram ussage)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: golang ^ XD
<wxl> @HMollerCl: we need to just pick one.
<wxl> and any of them is fine
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why do we have golang again?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: the think is that people will compare against <=lubuntu18.04 so we should define a standard that works for them too.
<wxl> @HMollerCl then i say `top` as it's universal
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any idea why it changes between them?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: why do we have golang again?], Idk XD
<wxl> probably because it's looking at different "slices" of memory
<wxl> it would be a good project to track that down and make native defaults so that's not a problem but that would be an annoying one
<wxl> @tsimonq2: that should probably be something we figure out. i suspect it will bite us.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: that should probably be something we figure out. i suspect it w …], Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 please remember software-properties-qt merge.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Also, if you have a document or a keyword to search how to package update-notifier it would be nice.
<wxl> what i did was just used the debian documentation and tried to add all the encessary files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I search fro Debian Packaging then?
<wxl> https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging
<wxl> i leaned heavily on the new maintainers guide and the debian policy manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks!
<wxl> the copyright file is particularly tricky 
<lubot> <teward001> i've got some knowledge about the copyright file :P
<lubot> <teward001> in terms of structure, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> in case you need a little bit of help :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6498670d8f1c: Add lxqt-build-tools to build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6498670d8f1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA1b77a8bdf6a7: Change to ci/unstable branch for libqtxdg.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA1b77a8bdf6a7
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-05
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [in case you need a little bit of help :P], thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have you seen this warnings? " (0x7fff8d7c79f0) Warning: Icon theme "breeze" not found."
<wxl> in GTK?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING2ece44aaaec6: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING2ece44aaaec6
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope
<wxl> hm not necessarily
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when you run for example. I f ypu doj't have breeze icon installed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, again. W/o having breeze icons installed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> exeucte (from scratch don't add a new tab) featherpad form commandline
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I get: hmoller@xpsM1210:~/updateNotifier/lubuntu-update-notifier$ featherpad ... Icon theme "breeze" not found.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently it is because our "Qt Style" which is breeze.
<lubot> ZorgCoLtd was added by: ZorgCoLtd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATAf4dfc6886669: Add liblxqt and libsysstat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATAf4dfc6886669
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T188: Apps that need to be ported to Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T188#3721
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATAbd4aa71834de: Add compton-conf, libfm-qt, lxqt-themes, obconf-qt, pavucontrol-qt, qtermwidget.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATAbd4aa71834de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGcb42c7b18797: Update standard executable trusting patch to use the new upstream macro instead…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGcb42c7b18797
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING18db7b293554: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING18db7b293554
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA4e1a61058c8c: Change the default branch to ci/unstable.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA4e1a61058c8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA96a6e2729789: Add another LXQt build stage.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA96a6e2729789
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY823ac37406e7: Initial commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY823ac37406e7
<lynorian> ugh calamares is cutting off part of the screen on a 1366x768 laptop screen
<lubot> <lynorian> I can work around it with fullscreen
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb8d160d18b47: Add missing arrow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb8d160d18b47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc49541ed2c49: Style right click copy/paste on pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc49541ed2c49
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [I can work around it with fullscreen], maybe we could start calamares in fullscreen...
<lubot> <kc2bez> They recently added that functionality.
<kc2bez> `windowExpanding:  fullscreen` in the `branding.desc` file forces fullscreen mode
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And now we have CI packages you can use to test that ;)
<lubot> <aptghetto> Some ci builds failed and it seems to be  always the same error.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [Some ci builds failed and it seems to be  always the same error.], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what's CI?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can write some docs but tl;dr it's symbols, really.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [what's CI?], Continuous Integration
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I set up a Jenkins instance to test the tip of upstream master branch with our packaging: https://ci.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The ultimate goal is to make it easy to learn packaging by fixing problems in the CI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [I can write some docs but tl;dr it's symbols, really.], qps is a problem with where we're pulling the code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But libfm-qt is a symbols thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone wants to fix the symbols errors on libfm-qt in the ci/unstable branch, you're welcome to :)
<wxl> it looks like in relation to bug 1782984 the problem is GTK2 itself. @tsimonq2 do you know who i might talk to about GTK issues?
<ubot93> Bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM crashes frequently  on Lubuntu 18.04" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782984
<lubot> <tsimonq2> jbicha, Laney in #ubuntu-desktop
<wxl> note i mean GTK2 and not 3
<wxl> answer still applies?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lynorian> wxl I expect the answer to that question to keep going down with time 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL79c13555b3c4: Fix more menu capitalization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL79c13555b3c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec49b40e6b90: Fix more menu capitilization on vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec49b40e6b90
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa7b4b6d12e8a: Reorganzie paragraphs with subtitles/OSD tab on correct paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa7b4b6d12e8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL53b002668a2a: Fix VLC capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL53b002668a2a
<lynorian> wow nobleNote is quite a wierd way to capitalize an application
<lynorian> thanks for the rabbit hole tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Thank *you*!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bee49db5a2e: NobleNote is how it is capitilized] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bee49db5a2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL977de0efdb3a: Fix new note capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL977de0efdb3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaef863cde435: Add missing Start with side-pane mode checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaef863cde435
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa6019dcfdc8c: Add more prefrence checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa6019dcfdc8c
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS978fe9616773: change icon theme to papirus (not dark) and colorize on widget style…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS978fe9616773
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS0d3c88572029: Bump version to match the release number.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0d3c88572029
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl Sponsored lubuntu-default-settings and software-properties
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl Sponsored lubuntu-default-settings and software-properties], Thanks!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank *you*!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And sorry for the delay :)
<guiverc> on a live system (19.04 qa-test), after suspend & wake - should I expect it to work as normally; keyboard & display resumes, but for some reason today mouse buttons stop working on wake :(   (worth a lp.bug.report?)
<guiverc> (also if bug report, what package to file against...  i've rebooted & retried, same result [this box anyway]
<lynorian> wait oh you need wake and suspend?
<guiverc> lynorian, i've tested it many times before only very rarely an issue (which never re-occurred on reboot & re-test) so nothing was filed, today on this box it's different.. xorg has been chosen
<lynorian> guiverc: I think I filed something about this in a vm a few weeks ago
<guiverc> okay - will continue this, then look for yours & file mine as duplicate of yours (if found..) i'm filing at present to upload 'live' env data, then I'll go test this on another box.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE1b36705b5fd6: DSC file for 19.04.1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE1b36705b5fd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE171e9341381f: Import patches-unapplied version 19.04.1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE171e9341381f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEaa2b6002d8dd: Import patches-applied version 19.04.1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEaa2b6002d8dd
<guiverc> lynorian, found your bug report, it's different issue I believe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE823e419c7aa9: DSC file for 19.04.1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE823e419c7aa9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE274195fa2e93: Import patches-unapplied version 19.04.1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE274195fa2e93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEd97bdf7b0869: Import patches-applied version 19.04.1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEd97bdf7b0869
<Eickmeyer> Hi Lubuntu friends! Many of you are probably aware, but Ubuntu Studio is in danger of disappearing as a flavor. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2019-March/002428.html We need help, desperately, and it has to be a MOTU at this time.
<lubot> <teward001> Eickmeyer: if I were Core Dev I'd help out with the sponsoring, and I know SImon who is coredev would but is too busy.
<lubot> <teward001> just saying I'd be willing to assist (if I could)
<lubot> <teward001> (I'm still finishing up my coredev application 😐)
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @teward001 I appreciate the sentiment. :)
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> I'm just pinginig everywhere I can hoping to drum-up support.
<lynorian> @HmollerCl if you make the installer fullscreen I just thought how would users get back to viewing the installation guide from the manual
<lynorian> I could add how to get back but this is just an important thought
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Eickmeyer [I'm just pinginig everywhere I can hoping to drum-up support.], Sorry to hear, I hope you can make it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Btw you have something to do with kxstudio?
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @HMollerCl [Btw you have something to do with kxstudio?], My involvement with KXStudio is limited to bringing Carla to Ubuntu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> @HmollerCl if you make the installer fullscreen I just thought how wo …], Maybe not full screen but maximized??
<lynorian> @HmollerCl that was still cut off on this old laptop the button on the bottom is cut off 
<lynorian> it has a scrollbar but it doesn't scale small enough for the buttons on the bottom to always be visiable on calamares
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I see, if we put it maximized maybe we can put a text in calamares of how to get back (F11??)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Eickmeyer [My involvement with KXStudio is limited to bringing Carla to Ubuntu.], Nice software Carla. I ended up using linvst because I only needed that feature but is nice Carla
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @HMollerCl [Nice software Carla. I ended up using linvst because I only needed that feature …], We had someone try linvst, and it didn't play well. Carla does what linvst does and then some, so it seemed like a good fit. Also, we needed to replace jack-rack and have a more modern patchbay.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I didn't get the jack-rack issue, but I thing that's for other channel/telegram does one exist for that?
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @HMollerCl [I didn't get the jack-rack issue, but I thing that's for other channel/telegram …], Yes. It's linked at ubuntustudio.org/support. Iirc, jack-rack is no longer in development, and Carla does all that it does and then some.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Can I ask why you decided to build a distro instead of only providing good packages? At least in my experience I ended up in lubuntu + installing what I need (I use reaper btw)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-07
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That still begs the question of why not make a light weight variant. I feel like everyone has an old laptop lying around that they could utilize with a light weight music production distro but it's all good.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm just happy to help Hans with packaging whenever I get spate time later this week
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Even my idea of a lightweight steam distro should be just replaced with contributing to Lakka anyway
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *spare
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Reaper is great, love that DAW
<lubot> <brli7848> hmm, Ark is light enough?
<lynorian> how long do you have Ark open most of the time also?
<lynorian> also what would you replace it with
<lubot> <brli7848> not much lol I see the point!
<lubot> <brli7848> I go back to the xarvchiver
<lynorian> yeah although xarchiver is a bit wierd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE335a4da66935: DSC file for 4:18.12.3-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE335a4da66935
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE1fd338fb13e8: Import patches-unapplied version 4:18.12.3-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE1fd338fb13e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEeaccb615895a: Import patches-applied version 4:18.12.3-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEeaccb615895a
<wxl> can someone with a hardware install try to reproduce bug 1819009?
<ubot93> Bug 1819009 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Terminal-Emulator shows no prompt when (console) program finished" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819009
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be late today, running errands
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Y'all can go in the order that you arrive :)
<wxl> here's my little list
<wxl>  * Triaged bug 1801498 - originally won't fix, but upstream proposed solutions.
<wxl>  * Continued work on bug 1782984 - confirmed to be GTK2, but not sure of next step.
<wxl>  * Triaged bug 1819009 - does not occur on VM, needs to be confirmed on real hardware.
<ubot93> Bug 1801498 in calamares (Ubuntu) "apparently unexpected order in language selection on welcome module" [Low, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801498
<ubot93> Bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM crashes frequently  on Lubuntu 18.04" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782984
<ubot93> Bug 1819009 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Terminal-Emulator shows no prompt when (console) program finished" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819009
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: stupid question, but does it have to be an on-hardware install or will the LiveUSB environment work as a testbed for 1819009?
<wxl> @teward001 worth a try, but it cannot be a vm.
<lubot> <teward001> once my mirrors sync up for Lubuntu dailies I'll test a LiveUSB boot
<lubot> <teward001> (ping me if I don't get back to you lol)
<wxl> great. drop a comment on the bug if you can confirm it. 
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl: failing that, I've got another SSD I can put in this thing that's clean and direct-install latest Lubuntu ISOs.  Assuming we have testable dailies around, that is.
<lubot> <teward001> Or, is this replicateable with a test case on any of the ISOs?
<wxl> if you can confirm it, to go to the nth level it'd be also interesting to ensure it does NOT happen with xenial and to also try it on a wide variety of terminals (OP said they can confirm with gnome-terminal but didn't mention anything else)
<lubot> <teward001> (sorry to interject)
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: nah, Xenial won't run on this system, too new.
<lubot> <teward001> it'll explode graphically
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can do an install if needed.
<lubot> <teward001> bionic's the oldest I can go to on this laptop
<wxl> well that will be a good start at least
<wxl> the hardware it's being used on is a dell optiplex soooooooooooooooooo
<wxl> i might have one of those in the machine graveyard somewhere
<lubot> <teward001> the hardware I'll be testing, time and energy permitting, is my XPS 15 :P
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <teward001> i can probably FIND an optiplex 9020 here at work somewhere if i have to though
<wxl> this is a 755
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can see what I can dig up but most of what I have is hp.
<wxl> i do think i have one of those laying around
<teward> I can also test on an HP Z400 workstation so
<teward> that might be the fastest solution to test with rather than swapping SSDs in my laptop lol
<tsimonq2> Alright, heeeeeya
<tsimonq2> I'll go last
<tsimonq2> Who showed up next and has stuff to say?
<wxl> i'm done
<tsimonq2> Cool
<tsimonq2> Thanks wxl :)
<wxl> np
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm here. Not much to add though.
<tsimonq2> Go ahead :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> No really. Not much more to add. Apologies.
<wxl> XD
<wxl> thanks for being there, dan
<tsimonq2> No problem Dan, it's all good :)
<tsimonq2> Anyone else around?
<guiverc> apologies for my taridness (44 mins to get logged in due something), but nothing to say anyway.
<tsimonq2> *shoots a laser beam at @teward001&
<tsimonq2> guiverc: It's all good, thanks :)
<wxl> thanks guiverc good to see you :)
<wxl> guiverc: you might want to take a look at my comments above since you love testing things so much :)
<guiverc> wxl - i missed it, will look up irclogs when they appear..
<wxl> guiverc: bug 1819009 needs a test on real hardware.. can't replicate it on a vm
<ubot93> Bug 1819009 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Terminal-Emulator shows no prompt when (console) program finished" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819009
<guiverc> i'd like to do more, but part is confidence; testing is easy, but I'm with it at times, other times I have trouble concencentrating (due medical crap; reason for confidence..)
<guiverc> thanks wxl - will look
<wxl> guiverc: no problem. any help is good help :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here's my update: Hans created a packaging task for port gtk related programs to qt. We are debating the approach of using a Python or bash script with regexes to determine if an app has gtk. I'll get to this later in the week. Thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T188
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That is the task I'm referring to
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Apps that need to be ported to Qt: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T188
<tsimonq2> Sweet :)
<wxl> huh cool
<tsimonq2>  * CI work:
<tsimonq2>    - Wrote the basic framework for the CI functionality, available here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/
<tsimonq2>    - Metadata to make the CI DTRT is here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/ - I have to do another layer of LXQt and then I can start fixing e.g. symbols on some things.
<tsimonq2>    - This involved creating new ci/unstable branches in all of the repositories. Soon I plan on writing merger jobs so we don't have to update those manually, like we have to do right now.
<tsimonq2>    - Created the ~lubuntu-ci Launchpad team and a GPG key for Lugito (which is on the server).
<tsimonq2>    - Wrote some prototype code for "PPA Britney" which is going to be some glue sticking together the Britney used with the Ubuntu archive and Bileto to have a fully-functioning Britney instance running for the CI. It'll make sure the CI is always installable, at all times. https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ppa-britney/
<tsimonq2>  * Spent some time mentoring two potential MOTUs, one of which I plan on advocating for when he finishes his application. I also approved an FFe given a Release Team delegation I have been given for the kubuntu packageset. Congrats to Walter, who is now a Lubuntu Developer. :D 
<tsimonq2>  * Unfortunately, lot of my time has been taken up this week dealing with *several* (somewhat draining) general Ubuntu stuff, that's all internal. It should be solved soon. This is an embarassingly short week for me. :/
<tsimonq2>  * On Monday, age++; for me - the following week is my spring break. The release is coming up very shortly, I'll do what I can to get as many ducks in a row as possible.
<tsimonq2>  * I sponsored software-properties and lubuntu-default-settings for Hans.
<tsimonq2> QED
<wxl> is working with the CI going to have the same workflow as kubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Very similar, but with some differences.
<tsimonq2> One of which being we can actually read the code. XD
<wxl> i guess what i'm saying is as far as a potential packager is concerned are they going to see much difference?
<wxl> like could the kubuntu folks swing over and jump right in?
<tsimonq2> I'll turn on IRC notifications once I implement code that only finishes the job when the package is built. Right now it just rapid-fires uploads.
<tsimonq2> Very, very similar end-user workflow.
<wxl> excellent
<tsimonq2> Not identical by any means, but close enough.
<tsimonq2> If anyone knows Python, help would be appreciated. :)
<tsimonq2> Right now I'd consider the CI to be in "Alpha" stage.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I know Python 3 if it helps
<tsimonq2> Here's where the CI has been throwing packages at: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed/+packages
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ill trade you with a question: is #ubuntu-devel an irc group I could join to ask about the automation question I had from last week?
<tsimonq2> #ubuntu-desktop I think.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I gotcha. Tried researching this last week but got a slightly older page that listed some of the irc channels but wanted to confirm
<tsimonq2> Yup
<tsimonq2> I'm done with my stuff :)
<tsimonq2> Dinner time, cyaaaa
<wxl> anyone else?
<lubot> <lynorian> I am busy with scale but was preparing presentation and about to give it
<wxl> ooh can't wait to hear about it! enjoy it!!
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is excellent @lynorian !
<lubot> <lynorian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ3xYPO3q_g will be the live stream
<wxl> ooh!
<guiverc> fyi wxl:  so far I can't reproduce (and I'm not dell 755 [installed 18.04.2] like OP of bug report) but will keep at it..
<wxl> guiverc: are you at least on real hardware with bionic something?
<guiverc> yep (x86_64).  currently also testing on dx6120 (18.04.2 x86) too
<wxl> is that a live system or an installed system?
<guiverc> my kernel is 4.18 on d755 (not 4.15), but hp dx6120 (x86) is 4.15
<guiverc> nope both are installed; haven't got to live yet
<wxl> great
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: looks like guidus and my USB stick don't get along
<lubot> <teward001> let me find another stick
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-08
<teward> and I can't find one, I'll need to grab an extra from work.  :|
<teward> wxl: looks like guiverc hasn't reproduced it, I'll do a live system test and then install the 4.15.x kernel as well after install for tests :p
<teward> but I need a USB stick first :P
<wxl> it's probably of little urgency, especially when he'e using the same hardware
<guiverc> teward, fyi: i'm running live testing now; 18.04.1  (non-HWE kernel) 
<wxl> i have to wonder if this isn't some weird x error
<teward> ack
<teward> guiverc: Xenial then I guess needs testing?
<wxl> they said it didn't happen with xenial
<wxl> i was saying if we could reproduce it then we should check to make sure we couldn't in xenial
<wxl> s/\(the\)y/\1 OP/
<guiverc> on first dell optiplex 755 using 18.04.1; I can't reproduce (live or installed system)
<kc2bez> I have 18.04.2 on my Atom laptop with the 4.15.45 kernel and I can't reproduce it either. Since guiverc 's hardware is the same that may be the real test.
<wxl> kc2bez: if you could leave a comment on the bug, i'd appreciate it
<kc2bez> Will do
<wxl> the thing is i suspect that there could be some variation among models with the graphics chip.. so one might be problematic where another one might not
<guiverc> I'm letting my 2nd dell 755 upgrade it's system, then will run another live-test on it (why I haven't posted my next lp-bug-report comment yet)
<kc2bez> I agree, it does seem like a graphics sort of issue vs the terminal emulator.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA7157e48f96ff: Add last LXQt dependency layer and use all Lubuntu packaging.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA7157e48f96ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI8f85fe5ecaf1: Clone into subdirectory.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI8f85fe5ecaf1
<pavlushka> cryptsetup: WARNING: The initramfs image may not contain cryptsetup binaries 
<pavlushka>     nor crypto modules. If that's on purpose, you may want to uninstall the 
<pavlushka>     'cryptsetup-initramfs' package in order to disable the cryptsetup initramfs 
<pavlushka>     integration and avoid this warning.
<tsimonq2> Morning, y'all!
<tsimonq2> I have the day off of school today, I'm going to get some stuff done.
<lubot> <teward001> Glory to Arstotzka!  Um, I mean, hi!  😛
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: couldn't confirm the issue either, with 18.04 .1 or .2 ISOs today at work
<lubot> <kc2bez> Day off from work sounds nice.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGafc582fbd851: Cherry-picking upstream release 0.7.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGafc582fbd851
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGa03555277fee: Switch to unstable] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGa03555277fee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING6caf53c8af8a: Cherry-picking upstream release 0.14.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING6caf53c8af8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING0073fabc7a95: Cherry-picking upstream release 0.14.1.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING0073fabc7a95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGa3b088f87c3a: Lubuntuify the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGa3b088f87c3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING61014068f6fc: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING61014068f6fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGbe35c26f4099: Adding upstream version 0.7.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGbe35c26f4099
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING439447c8936a: Adding upstream version 0.14.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING439447c8936a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING5cf4d2761aad: Adding upstream version 0.14.1.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING5cf4d2761aad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING1635b116c7d8: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING1635b116c7d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGf653c90d6838: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGf653c90d6838
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGd71da0cea28f: Merge branch 'ubuntu/disco' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGd71da0cea28f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE38f0f58f6de7: DSC file for 0.14.1-1ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE38f0f58f6de7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEa7793bb0f70b: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEa7793bb0f70b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE3e1f64fc5e11: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE3e1f64fc5e11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIae7eec1330df: Split Jenkins authentication into a different function.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIae7eec1330df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIc673922c69b2: Separate loading the config out into a separate function.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIc673922c69b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA55f082db8495: Set default_release to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA55f082db8495
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI9b3b75e7e466: Rename the template to match the job type.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI9b3b75e7e466
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI816b53d71a9c: Fix variable name not adjusted after move.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI816b53d71a9c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI0a866485a0ec: Also pass the release (manually inject it into the iterated variable).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI0a866485a0ec
<tsimonq2> Ouu, I cut down the build time for jobgenerator from 6.2s to 5.0s \o/
<lubot> <kc2bez> \o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/disco_screengrab/ screengrab? @tsimonq2 we left that out in 18.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lximage already has a screenshot utility
<wxl> @teward001 please make a note on the bug
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI06385db5bb1b: Add SCM trigger.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI06385db5bb1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIabe7e1d659f2: Poll every five minutes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIabe7e1d659f2
<wxl> can anyone else get sddm crashes with the openbox session? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-session/+bug/1804554
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1804554 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "18.10: lubuntu sddm crashes with openbox session" [Undecided, Expired]
<wxl> it may need the real hardware test, too
<guiverc> wxl - just booted my dx6120 (x86, qa test system) to have a look
<wxl> thx guiverc 
<kc2bez> It has some weirdness. Not sure how to describe it. I'll snap a picture in Telegram.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/BckUi9M.jpg
<wxl> it appears that one selects the openbox session, logs in, and then there's a freeze
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> so it can't log in
<lubot> <kc2bez> It sort of half starts the session
<guiverc> i'm gettng system.program.problem.detected and appears to freeze
<wxl> those windows are default openbox menus
<guiverc> retract that; it appears it still shows sddm login screen but openbox appears to respond as if logged in?
<kc2bez> Yeah I never fully get it started and can't interact with anything though.
<wxl> openbox only works through the right click menu
<kc2bez> I should only get one menu at a time though.
<wxl> sad i can't reproduce this on a vm
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> report any results you get on the bug. if you can find logs that hint at what's going on, that would be great.
<wxl> openbox, sddm, or x logs
<wxl> i'm going to try with different vm hardware
<wxl> does this also happen in the live environment or only in an installed version?
<kc2bez> I am on an installed 18.10 on my Dell inspiron laptop.
<wxl> could you see if it's reproducible with live?
<kc2bez> Will do
<kc2bez> Oh hey, I was able to interact with one of the menus when I went back. Before I reboot into a live I will dig at some logs.
<wxl> it'd be interesting to see if we have the same behavior with dingo
<kc2bez> I can try that on my other laptop too.
<guiverc> wxl- booted 19.04 daily (a few days old) & i get EXACT same response (excluding no system.problem.detected error message)  - different box (d755) as x86_64 when booted, logged out & switching to openbox
<wxl> guiverc: you mean live?
<guiverc> sorry yeah LIVE daily
<wxl> well fooey
<wxl> i guess we need to go digging for logs -_-
<guiverc> i didn't find any useful logs on the dx6120 (x86), sddm.log empty, I didn't see anything in Xorg (but I could have missed clues here), nothing in dmesg..
<guiverc> (didn't see an openbox log in /var/log/)
<wxl> yeah i think it's in ~/.local or something of the sort
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is something interesting https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FqP7tvYfYv/
<wxl> huh
<lubot> <kc2bez> and to compare https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JST2x3JmYN/
<wxl> it almost seems to break immediately
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, weird.
<guiverc> openbox log contains only " Openbox-Message: Unable to find a valid menu file "/var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml" "
<wxl> here's cosmic on a vm https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wgp3ymnsG5/
<guiverc> (my last was already in kc2bez's paste)
<guiverc> (i've gotta go lie down sorry - I'm away)
<kc2bez> wxl: I don't see your openbox session or am I missing it?
<wxl> kc2bez: basically the first line. the x session starting is the start
<kc2bez> That looks like it is from October though.
<wxl> line 857 then :)
<kc2bez> This is a weird one.
<kc2bez> I will see what I get on my other laptop that is on dingo.
<wxl> LIBVIRT_DEFAULT_URI=qemu:///system
<wxl> i guess you use kvm on this system?
<wxl> it might be good to try to add the missing files (/var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml, /etc/xdg/xdg-openbox/autostart), perhaps even as empty files
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> i guess you use kvm on this system?], Sometimes, yes. Not a fresh install by any stretch.
<wxl> the other thing that might be the issue is thae fact that some of the .desktop files being processed as "Not found in OnlyShowIn list, aborting." i wonder if this is because it's using openbox instead of lxqt??? i'm not sure how this could affect things given some crucial stuff (polkit stuff, gnome-keyring stuff)
<wxl> perhaps attempting to remove the OnlyShowIn from those files might be a good idea
<wxl> i'd do these on a live system
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, makes sense.
<wxl> i just don't understand why those wouldn't be problems on a vm
<lubot> <kc2bez> So another thing is my Dell has an Nvidia card in it too. Fun stuff with that sometimes.
<wxl> i wish we could get rid of the openbox session
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI819c0ae5844b: Add an LP buffer.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI819c0ae5844b
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/nIIVtcP.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> Dingo machine ^^
<lubot> <kc2bez> It does respond better but it never repaints the sddm screen.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The right click menu is much more responsive.
<wxl> so please make notes about this on the bug re, e.g. it affecting cosmic, dingo; live, installed; and whatever you found in the logs. and if you could keep hammering at those other ideas that would be great
<wxl> those pics are good, too
<wxl> i have to wonder if those people think it's frozen because they don't understand how openbox works
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah. Probably.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It should have a black screen with no panel though I would think.
<wxl> right
<wxl> that's what i get in vbox
<wxl> wonder if kvm would give you the same experience. probably
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can give it a whirl too.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-09
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will try to bundle it all together and comment when I am done gathering logs here on dingo.
<wxl> thx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI3fd9869417d1: lp_check.py, not lp_check.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI3fd9869417d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI765f02edc732: Put the argument-based code in the __init__ for the function.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI765f02edc732
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I could also reproduce on dingo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI08185dcaa466: 5 mins -> 2 mins.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI08185dcaa466
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI27c966b477c4: Call the function differently.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI27c966b477c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI1134f8545c1a: Prefix the variable names with arg.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI1134f8545c1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIce94e9c3b351: Use the correct version number.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIce94e9c3b351
<kc2bez> wxl: here is my cosmic session on KVM http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zTm4PvVBNd/
<kc2bez> It works as expected, black screen right click menu.
<wxl> yeah same as me on vbox kc2bez
<kc2bez> I had some of the same errors on the non-working machine which makes me think we are looking at the wrong thing.
<wxl> what do you mean?
<wxl> oic now
<wxl> hm
<kc2bez> KVM was still missing the `/var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml` file but doesn't seem to care.
<kc2bez> Yeah the first session was lubuntu. the second one was openbox
<wxl> harumph
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCId722731db49b: Return ppa_source, not ppa.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCId722731db49b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI6524ef6c62d5: Work around special case.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI6524ef6c62d5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/disco_screengrab/ screengrab? @tsimonq2 we left that o …], It doesn't hurt to build it anyway, it's supported by upstream LXQt
<wxl> so is kwin XD
<tsimonq2> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI66b8bdb42556: Correctly print binary_package_name.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI66b8bdb42556
<kc2bez> wxl: if you run compton the graphics issues seem to go away.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI6bf68cd7943e: Change break into a return True statement.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI6bf68cd7943e
<tsimonq2> Turned on IRC notifications for Jenkins now that there's a throttle with LP builds.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIDATA0d98d297bc22: default_release -> default_branch, change to accessing branches over SSH.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIDATA0d98d297bc22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI2112e13c3bf6: Prototype merger support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI2112e13c3bf6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI0577c6b75e7c: Make default_branch a required key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI0577c6b75e7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIc48324124c3a: cd to {{ NAME }} before doing anything.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIc48324124c3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIb44de4d04164: Remove job-specific SCM trigger.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIb44de4d04164
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGec23ab2eb450: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGec23ab2eb450
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGef2ac83d2363: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGef2ac83d2363
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGd04608d4ea9b: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGd04608d4ea9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIdb6cb3dbf9fc: Also add the default branch to the merger job.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIdb6cb3dbf9fc
<tsimonq2> Niiiiice, so merger jobs are all set.
<tsimonq2> The last really big thing I want to do with it is PPA Britney.
<tsimonq2> I'm gonna hit the hay I think. A nightly will go off in about 40 mins, fingers crossed it doesn't break everything ;)
<Eickmeyer> Hit me baby, one more time?
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> And oh yeah, so instead of just throwing uploads at LP, it'll actually wait for them to pass before marking the job as Successful.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI1a0fafba2921: Stop spamming the builders; only build so often.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI1a0fafba2921
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGING284445dcf4b0: Cherry-picked upstream release 0.13.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGING284445dcf4b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGING0208cf4b609f: Cherry-picked upstream release 0.14.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGING0208cf4b609f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGbde099b13be9: Cherry-picked upstream release 0.14.1.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGbde099b13be9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWRELeaa57d351195: Add lximage-qt and obconf-qt.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWRELeaa57d351195
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGING08f0a38e5245: Lubuntuify the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGING08f0a38e5245
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGe67d16c3e1a4: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGe67d16c3e1a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE9a23baeff4b3: DSC file for 0.14.1-1ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE9a23baeff4b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVEcefa5a557c3a: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVEcefa5a557c3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTARCHIVE3c113cee83b5: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTARCHIVE3c113cee83b5
<tsimonq2> Alright, so webhooks manually added to all of the packages in the CI which triggers builds on new commits.
<tsimonq2> I also changed the master job (the one that regenerates all of the configs and triggers every job in the CI) to only trigger at midnight Central US, not noon as well.
<tsimonq2> Now I'll make some progress on getting LXQt 0.14.1 out the door.
<tsimonq2> Once that's done, I'll work on finishing up PPA Britney.
<kc2bez> Thanks for everything you do!
<tsimonq2> No problem :D
<tsimonq2> It's fun.
<kc2bez> I know, I can tell you are enjoying it.
<tsimonq2> hehe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING3f0560d302e8: Cherry-picking upstream-version 1.10.18.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING3f0560d302e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGe2e689345b6c: Cherry-picking upstream-version 1.10.19.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGe2e689345b6c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING407442adc1b2: Cherry-picking upstream-version 1.10.20.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING407442adc1b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING85e271e55f65: Lubuntuify the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING85e271e55f65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING71107053ff08: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING71107053ff08
<tsimonq2> Sweeet, the webhooks are working. :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL7dc29be15257: Add qps.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL7dc29be15257
<lubot> <kc2bez> We seem to be pulling in some XFCE stuff somewhere.
<tsimonq2> Like what? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Rebooting. Hang on.
<tsimonq2> ok
<lubot> <kc2bez> In the menu we have 2 new items. Window manager and window manager tweaks. The desktop files refer to xfcewm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hmmmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Could you find out the package names for those?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll add it to my list to look into that today.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will dig into it a bit.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> No problem. Dad's cab has to run out for a short trip but I will be back in a few.
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> Have fun!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGf49a49138e8b: Cherry-picked upstream version 1.98.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGf49a49138e8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING0b8d90329435: * Cherry-picked upstream version 1.100.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING0b8d90329435
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING928c6278be15: Cherry-picked upstream version 1.101.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING928c6278be15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING4958e50a7120: Lubuntuify the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING4958e50a7120
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING29e78d2e616d: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING29e78d2e616d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL3442a185352b: Add screengrab.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL3442a185352b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGb40963dd5aa7: Cherry-picked upstream release 0.4.0] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGb40963dd5aa7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGa9cd19161f99: Cherry-picked upstream release 0.14.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGa9cd19161f99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING4193a82cbf83: Cherry-picked upstream release 0.14.1.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING4193a82cbf83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGe955a28dfef5: Lubuntuify the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGe955a28dfef5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGbf00fac7a60d: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGbf00fac7a60d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL1a483e3702b5: Add pavucontrol-qt.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL1a483e3702b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING82c81334e84b: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING82c81334e84b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING75728e34902f: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING75728e34902f
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 it looks like it is coming in the lxqt-branding-debian package.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...why do we ship that? O_O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you could find out how we pull that in, that would be excellent.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I totally blame agaida. :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING71850f2ed126: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING71850f2ed126
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING8d7e66202244: Remove memory management patch which causes crashes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING8d7e66202244
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGd4979a678350: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGd4979a678350
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING70b8c1281622: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING70b8c1281622
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING7b55e60a1750: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING7b55e60a1750
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGea56100623fe: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGea56100623fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGedd9b463016b: Merge in latest archive upload.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGedd9b463016b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGfe91f1694e71: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGfe91f1694e71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING4d121b8ce296: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING4d121b8ce296
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING2019965763d5: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING2019965763d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING53042f8a0eeb: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING53042f8a0eeb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING00abd429dd3d: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING00abd429dd3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGc04d66e7fb17: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGc04d66e7fb17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGca506e58132e: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGca506e58132e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING7e303aa00b74: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING7e303aa00b74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGb545438c2ee2: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGb545438c2ee2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGf4b7c76ea005: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGf4b7c76ea005
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGd08b6959a6d1: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGd08b6959a6d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING34efb1787041: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING34efb1787041
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING564fb4770f96: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING564fb4770f96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING416559fb1ee4: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING416559fb1ee4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING6df85ee5d5bc: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING6df85ee5d5bc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING0c33c78b255d: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING0c33c78b255d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGbc9a96d4412a: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGbc9a96d4412a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING6751569412ff: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING6751569412ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING6454e9e0b0a7: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING6454e9e0b0a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGcbffb14960e5: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGcbffb14960e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING8059003eb691: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING8059003eb691
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE086b30ecb329: DSC file for 0.14.1-1ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE086b30ecb329
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE45cc1cf95784: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-1ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE45cc1cf95784
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE27fee327700b: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-1ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTARCHIVE27fee327700b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING9bec48d149d1: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING9bec48d149d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGfbd147bc5dfe: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGfbd147bc5dfe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGd6d0994bf139: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGd6d0994bf139
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGefc8f5d8a046: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGefc8f5d8a046
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING4906644a6b4f: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING4906644a6b4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING1e450dc49c7c: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING1e450dc49c7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING01ede1aef284: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING01ede1aef284
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING14924326202d: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING14924326202d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGf73353f96ed1: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGf73353f96ed1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGINGa69413f14ba1: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGINGa69413f14ba1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING469e0ac1066a: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING469e0ac1066a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING7d87aef15b11: Drop fix-memory-api.patch, which causes crashes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING7d87aef15b11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGfe0f0bd6cb0e: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGfe0f0bd6cb0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGc43109ce5d54: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGc43109ce5d54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGe8e9e9401af8: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGe8e9e9401af8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING559fb46dddd5: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING559fb46dddd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING927b19a1ded1: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING927b19a1ded1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING7365f14c7653: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING7365f14c7653
<tsimonq2> Alright, so LXQt 0.14.1 is all uploaded, with the exception of QTerminal, which is going to need some symbols updates, so I'll let it run in the CI.
<tsimonq2> I have coffee with a friend in 30 mins, so I'll let the dust settle while the CI runs and the packages in the archive process.
<tsimonq2> Be back in a few hours; when I come back I'll play with lockable resources and see if I can get a lock working across the merger jobs; right now I only have 10 workers enabled because any more than that causes the merger job to fail due to spamming the cloning of the repositories (causing the connection to be terminated for some).
<tsimonq2> We could easily go 25 or 30 workers if that's solved.
<tsimonq2> If anyone wants to do some research on that, that'd be cool, otherwise I'll look myself later.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE92aa19be1387: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE92aa19be1387
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE494706c74b99: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE494706c74b99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE37116be4404e: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE37116be4404e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE5c7cf5fceabf: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE5c7cf5fceabf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVEa83200a6eadb: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVEa83200a6eadb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE6da9b6801099: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE6da9b6801099
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE0f0b3a150b33: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVE0f0b3a150b33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEb7043290b5d6: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEb7043290b5d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEe22896e414db: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTARCHIVEe22896e414db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVEd14a6c6208d7: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVEd14a6c6208d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVEa03468b0b046: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVEa03468b0b046
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVEad67bc28e519: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVEad67bc28e519
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE6dac74799278: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE6dac74799278
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE3a4d7b10a9b9: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVE3a4d7b10a9b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEf1c5a26a6f96: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSARCHIVEf1c5a26a6f96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE6a1a1eb6118b: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE6a1a1eb6118b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE56b55c8bd83a: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE56b55c8bd83a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE75f079e433f1: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE75f079e433f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEb192548cf381: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEb192548cf381
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE52b699ac670a: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE52b699ac670a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE8f769c670ae8: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE8f769c670ae8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVEfb0f9171c6ce: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVEfb0f9171c6ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE5c5f9c6e006c: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE5c5f9c6e006c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE183d9091c73c: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERARCHIVE183d9091c73c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEaf7e52005118: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEaf7e52005118
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE681f881893c4: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE681f881893c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE99d78a25e134: Provide a more complete configuration file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE99d78a25e134
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE98a2e3ae17eb: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE98a2e3ae17eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE87b83877a729: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE87b83877a729
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVEcc39bc241cb0: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVEcc39bc241cb0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE7106b9f87ba4: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTARCHIVE7106b9f87ba4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE065a5d7e7ea8: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE065a5d7e7ea8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE58e3f60274db: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE58e3f60274db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE03b0c1ca3ee5: startlxqt: Ensure all paths are added to $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE03b0c1ca3ee5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEb6f2ab1a3e44: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEb6f2ab1a3e44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE53b859fe4590: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE53b859fe4590
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEd3f5e5bc8f47: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEd3f5e5bc8f47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb8fe1f7f5720: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb8fe1f7f5720
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE697ea430c7ab: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE697ea430c7ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEc1b3a40b4d11: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVEc1b3a40b4d11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE31dd71f4623f: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITARCHIVE31dd71f4623f
<tsimonq2> Heya, I'm back.
<tsimonq2> Turns out QTerminal wasn't going to be mean and FTBFS, so I'm uploading that now.
<tsimonq2> The rest of the packages seem(!) to have migrated.
<kc2bez> Awesome! I have some info for you too. 
<kc2bez> It looks like the lxqt meta package is the issue with the xfce stuff.
<tsimonq2> Aha.
<kc2bez> There was a commit on the 17th of February that added the lxqt-debian-branding
<kc2bez> as a depend
<tsimonq2> Oh, I know what to do here.
<tsimonq2> lxqt-branding-debian | lxqt-branding means we can put a Provides: lxqt-branding in lubuntu-artwork.
<tsimonq2> Then it won't pull in lxqt-branding-debian.
<tsimonq2> I'll do that real quick.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING6edf92bcb2ad: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING6edf92bcb2ad
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/19.04.2
<tsimonq2> I'll do a respin after that migrates.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART6423d4d9671e: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART6423d4d9671e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTfd120e2935fd: Provide lxqt-branding so the Debian LXQt branding is not pulled in.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTfd120e2935fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART8d252238a447: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART8d252238a447
<kc2bez> Awesome! I will test it again when it drops.
<tsimonq2> Sweet, thanks. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYb4318b27da0e: Make config.sh executable.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYb4318b27da0e
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: ISO rebuild kicked off.,
<lubot> <kc2bez> \o/ I will keep an eye on it.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEf15190e6ecf9: DSC file for 19.04.2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEf15190e6ecf9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE8e53101f22ad: Import patches-unapplied version 19.04.2 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE8e53101f22ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE1fd08f11eded: Import patches-applied version 19.04.2 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE1fd08f11eded
<lubot> <kc2bez> You did all the work :D
<tsimonq2> :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE189617b371a2: DSC file for 0.14.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE189617b371a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEad0aa00b0a2c: Import patches-unapplied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEad0aa00b0a2c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE41fe6321c12d: Add some appdata] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE41fe6321c12d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE05217b151c97: Import patches-applied version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE05217b151c97
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 still have the xfcewm stuff and now qterminal and runner don't launch
<tsimonq2> :(
<kc2bez> Agree
<tsimonq2> Looking.
<tsimonq2> Oh, I know why qterminal and runner don't launch.
<tsimonq2> Ignore those for now.
<kc2bez> Copy that.
<tsimonq2> The important thing is why xfcewm is still there.
<tsimonq2> Try uninstalling it from the terminal and see what it tries pulling with it.
<kc2bez> Ok, hang on.
<tsimonq2> I'm about >< this close to getting Britney working, by the way. :)
<kc2bez> It may just be the desktop files that are installed. 
<tsimonq2> Could you use `apt-file find` to figure out which package?
<kc2bez> lxqt-branding-debian
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> hmmmm
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> lxqt-branding-debian0.14.0.3
<tsimonq2> Yup, it's in the manifest, wtf.
<kc2bez> There are actually 2 sets of desktop files.
 * tsimonq2 looks at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/disco/daily-live-20190309.1.log
 * tsimonq2 looks at the livefs build, linked at the top of the log.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY9222b02894b6: Add the Britney cache and data to .gitignore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY9222b02894b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYb806c88704e9: Initial working prototype.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYb806c88704e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYe6cba41d967d: Also track the update output and make the filenames generic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYe6cba41d967d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY5e47d4d1bc36: Don't pull in -proposed, packages could potentially be uninstallable.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY5e47d4d1bc36
<tsimonq2> HUZZAH!
<tsimonq2> PPA Britney DTRT!
<kc2bez> \o/ Awesome!
<tsimonq2> Doing a proposed-migration run for Cosmic, Disco is soon to follow.
<tsimonq2> I have to run an errand real quick, when I come back I'll put it into a Jenkins job.
<kc2bez> No Worries, I am getting on BDLL for a bit.
<tsimonq2> Sweet. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYfe640925f70f: Also get the output of Heidi.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYfe640925f70f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYbe8f7e326b61: Add ubuntu-archive-tools.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYbe8f7e326b61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYe2d84ec63e5f: Remove RELEASE from the config.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYe2d84ec63e5f
<Eickmeyer> Crazy.
<tsimonq2> Huh? :)
<Eickmeyer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4VK9_CfOLQ
<Eickmeyer> Before your time, probably.
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<kc2bez> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY8575a3d21bd4: Source config.sh.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY8575a3d21bd4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY883f8b485f87: Convert fetch-indexes to Bash.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY883f8b485f87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYe20028351668: Don't create anything in /tmp.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYe20028351668
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What's Britney ppa?
<tsimonq2> Britney for use with PPAs.
<tsimonq2> Britney is the name of the tool the Ubuntu archive uses in Proposed Migration scripts.
<tsimonq2> When you upload something to Ubuntu, it has to build and pass specific tests before it migrates and is installable.
<tsimonq2> Britney is that tool.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYa93bdc7a0b69: Remove the config from the source.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYa93bdc7a0b69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYcc516fae36d7: Instead of defining it in the Jenkins config, create a Bash script.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYcc516fae36d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY9af336803216: No longer source config.sh.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY9af336803216
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY8b771d0ebd07: Be more verbose on the release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY8b771d0ebd07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYca870aa525a2: Pass the release as an argument.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYca870aa525a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY6b7ef1853b1b: Echo immediately after.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY6b7ef1853b1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY5ae8cd8995f8: The URLs are dependent on RELEASE, RELEASE itself is not the problem...] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY5ae8cd8995f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYa586f81d7e8a: Pass it as an argument.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYa586f81d7e8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY2592c25dbeff: Export the variable instead of setting it locally.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY2592c25dbeff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYfb1f2ecae640: Remove --dry-run, it's ready!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYfb1f2ecae640
<tsimonq2> HUZZAH, Britney works as intended.
<tsimonq2> It's all done, ofc unless it breaks in the future. :P
<tsimonq2> Britney runs every four hours, which is probably even too much for the workload we have so far.
<tsimonq2> Of course, the nightly runs at midnight, but yeah
<kc2bez> Cool!
<guest77> hello
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya!
<guest77> how do you ask for feature requests for lubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno, we don't really have a process for that, but I'm the Release Manager so what's up? :)
<guest77> I would like a black list option when auto updating software for lubuntu. currently the updater only allows you to select which ones to update or not.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which version of Lubuntu?
<guest77> 16.04.06 LTS. I know there is a newer version but yout can also change the new version aswell. I will update later.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Does another distro has that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or, does Ubuntu has that?
<guest77> I havent seen it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What do you want to blacklist?
<guest77> some packages, like intel updates etc... They are unnecessary, I dont have any intel hardware.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In that case you could uninstall them
<guest77> Its time wasting.
<guest77> I just want an option for creating a list of packages/software to not install or update, in update notifier (the auto updater). If someone can add it. Thanks you.
<guest77> Linux downloading and installing is slow process, then finding then uninstalling waste my  time.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You can mark those in synaptic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've done that with the kernel
<guest77> how to mark to exclude packages?
<guest77> it lets you to mark for removeal or installallion but where is exclude
<guest77> I would like options to add to blacklist and remove from blacklist. Thank you and good bye. Signing out now.
<MikeRM> Hi. Does anyone have a problem with qterminal after recent update in lubuntu 19.04?
<MikeRM> qterminal: symbol lookup error: qterminal: undefined symbol: _ZN11QTermWidget13filterActionsERK6QPointP7QWidget
<MikeRM> xterm works fine
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @MikeRM [<MikeRM> qterminal: symbol lookup error: qterminal: undefined symbol: _ZN11QTerm …], I have the same error and they told me that it was a known issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <acheronuk> Yes. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/414450858/qtermwidget_0.14.1-0ubuntu1_0.14.1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<lubot> <acheronuk> - (c++)"QTermWidget::filterActions(QPoint const&, QWidget*)@Base" 0.9.0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> qterminal was rebuilt for that.
<lubot> <acheronuk> I saw
<lubot> <acheronuk> was just pointing out to MikeRM where the symbol went awol
<lubot> <acheronuk> as a result of: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/414448783/qtermwidget_0.14.0-0ubuntu2_0.14.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you say qterminal was republished? i don't see it published or in the queue, at least not for what i'd expect (0ubuntu2)
<lubot> <acheronuk> looks like qterminal ubuntu1 was built against the qtermwidget that had the patch (and hence symbols) removed (ubuntu2)
<wxl> wait. i'm confused. qtermwidget 0ubuntu2 has the right symbols or no?
<lubot> <acheronuk> qtermwidget ubuntu2 had a patch removed, which caused some of its symbols to go missing
<wxl> ah
<wxl> foo
<lubot> <acheronuk> qterminal ubuntu1 then built with qtermwidget ubuntu2, so should be ok (in theory)
<wxl> @acheronuk the theory is unfortunately untrue
<wxl> i think we're using the wrong filterActions. we've got two args. the one arg version is what debian has https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/qtermwidget/blob/debian/sid/debian/libqtermwidget5-0.symbols#L16
<wxl> err wait
<wxl> that's the other way around
<wxl> but it seems it's looking for the two arg version
<wxl> so perhaps qterminal 0ubuntu1 is NOT actually built against qtermwidget 0ubuntu2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so perhaps qterminal 0ubuntu1 is NOT actually built against qtermwidget 0u …], Verify that by using the build logs
<wxl> i'm doing that
<wxl> and finding unexpected results :/
<wxl> it's 0ubuntu2 alright
<wxl> and yet the qtermwidget 0ubuntu1→2 diff clearly shows removing the 2 argument filterActions for the 1 argument https://launchpadlibrarian.net/414450858/qtermwidget_0.14.1-0ubuntu1_0.14.1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<lubot> <acheronuk> which is correct
<wxl> but yet qterminal 0ubuntu1 is complaining about the 2 arg version
<lubot> <acheronuk> qtermwidget ubuntu1 was the patch being dropped, which meant exported symbols went missing, and the build failed
<wxl> _ZN11QTermWidget13filterActionsERK6QPointP7QWidget
<lubot> <acheronuk> qtermwidget ubuntu2 was the symbols file being updated to that situation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> _ZN11QTermWidget13filterActionsERK6QPointP7QWidget], Do `echo "THAT STRING" | c++filt` and inspect the diff, keeping an eye out for it
<wxl> i already did, see above :)
<wxl> - (c++)"QTermWidget::filterActions(QPoint const&, QWidget*)@Base" 0.9.0
<wxl> so it's NOT in qtermwidget, but qterminal is looking for it
<wxl> however, we have in its place:
<wxl> + (c++)"QTermWidget::filterActions(QPoint const&)@Base" 0.14.1
<wxl> which acheronuk says is correct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did I forget to drop the  corresponding patch in qterminal?
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be at my computer in a few
<wxl> i think this is you dropping it https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING7d87aef15b113bef66823752b2ba19b601224c1b
<wxl> that's a call to a two argument filterActions
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [Did I forget to drop the  corresponding patch in qterminal?], +++ qterminal-0.14.1/debian/patches/series  2019-03-09 21:56:05.000000000 +0000 ... @@ -1,2 +1 @@ ...  appdata.patch ... -fix-memory-api.patch
<lubot> <acheronuk> wxl: does qterminal crash on startup? or somewhen else?
<wxl> startup
<lubot> <acheronuk> doesn't for me
<wxl> huh
<wxl> you're in the latest daily of lubuntu?
<wxl> i'm on 20190309.1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Rule #0 of fixing bugs, always confirm it's a problem yourself. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Waiiit a minute
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah no that's an outdated daily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure you're fully updated
<wxl> yeah i didn't know the timing for all your shenanigans
<wxl> i did update my iso ahead of time
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x926) https://i.imgur.com/rAh6gk2.jpg
<wxl> we should have had a build today
<wxl> weird
<wxl> looks like that trusty manifest problem you had acheronuk 
<lubot> <acheronuk> Or just use Konsole :P
<lubot> * acheronuk runs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> we should have had a build today], See the email it sends out, we didn't get one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> looks like that trusty manifest problem you had acheronuk], Yeah
<lubot> * acheronuk goes to check Kubuntu iso
<wxl> upgraded and it works, so there you go
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [See the email it sends out, we didn't get one], It seems to have failed on the post build mirroring scripts. perhaps that is after the point an actual image build fail triggers an email?
<wxl> so now we just need an iso XD
<wxl> should i just kick a rebuild?
<tsimonq2> I already did.
<tsimonq2> They're b0rked.
<wxl> bbl
<tsimonq2> bai
<wxl> same thing it seems
<wxl> and just as the logs say, the tracker is updated
<tsimonq2> I told you :)
<wxl> which means anyone trying to find the images that way are going to be frustrated
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah links are broken on the tracker, I can confirm.
<wxl> who was not involved in 14.04.6???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We weren't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Budgie wasn't
<wxl> budgie is also lacking a current daily
<wxl> and the tracker says they've kicked off a couple today
<wxl> and same problem in their log
<wxl> s
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone happens to be within easy driving range of Green Bay, Wisconsin: https://gettogether.community/events/954/gblug-meeting-1/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c5e3aa19744: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c5e3aa19744
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7087ab98037c: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7087ab98037c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b2165f8a78f: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b2165f8a78f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALccbc420c4003: Fix other  typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALccbc420c4003
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde8620295ee0: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde8620295ee0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3ec6423316bf: Rewrite Power Management summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3ec6423316bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7de02ea40729: Add Read to see what keyobard shortcuts sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7de02ea40729
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e62556d56d9: Add Id column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e62556d56d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb390544f5b06: Add Descritpion column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb390544f5b06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf01559f8ce9e: Add Info column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf01559f8ce9e
<lubot> <RikMills> just seen the ISO disk check. that is nice!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, I'm back, is the qtermwidget things solved?
<svinoba[m]> HMollerCl: Yes. I was able to upgrade qtermwidget.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good, thanks"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d2c58bc32db: Update libreoffice writer version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d2c58bc32db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL769d5e42f3aa: Update libreoffice math version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL769d5e42f3aa
<wxl> @tsimonq2: see bug 1857364 — i just cracked open the squashfs and it seems like (a) samba isn't installed (only samba-libs), (b) samba isn't in any of the group files, (c) worst of all it seems the problem here is that the user ends up with a different gid than uid. good ideas to resolve this?
<ubot93> Bug 1857364 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "group sambashare with gid 1000" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857364
<kc2bez> wxl: I just looked at my work machine and can confirm the same. Apparently it has been an issue for a while. This install started out as an 18.10 install.
<wxl> kc2bez: and indeed this is not an 18.04 problem
<wxl> kc2bez: one interesting thing: saned is 122 in the squashfs, which is the gid of sambashare in 18.04
<wxl> saned isn't in 18.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I was lookimg into adding lubuntu-breeze-config to teh artwork repo, and I think that maybe is better to have it in another repo, because of how files are managed when there is a setup file.
<wxl> @HMollerCl care to elaborate?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, np
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but basically here https://wiki.debian.org/Python/LibraryStyleGuide
<lubot> <HMollerCl> says: Pure-Python or simple extension modules only.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so it could be a mess if we mix things...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, I could try to make it work, my point is if i is wotjh the effort.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> SInce making a package alone is very simple (and I already know how to do it)
<wxl> hm fair point
<wxl> and looks like a test suite is needed too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I will have to add some tests..
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-03
<guiverc> i just realized I forgot the -d option for calamares (re: 1864787, I didn't re-read bug report before doing it).. I'll re-do when I can.. (and I have internet again!)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL35ee1444075c: Update localc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL35ee1444075c
<lynorian> glad your internet is back guiverc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7aca42c8b0b: Update lobimpress version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7aca42c8b0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6a1a2e790df: Update libreoffice version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6a1a2e790df
<guiverc> :)  thanks lynorian 
<guiverc> wxl, I've had a few segfaults using `sudo -E calamares -d` to get additional info
<guiverc> ignore last comment, I just repeated it & no segfault.. (or at least got to mksfs.ext4 -qF /dev/sda9 fail.. maybe it was me??  I'm still looking)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d07fef2b0e0: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d07fef2b0e0
<kc2bez> wxl: Shouldn't lubuntu packaging team be subscribed to the lubuntu-meta package bugs?
<wxl> kc2bez: yeah. and i swear i've resubscribed them like a million times.
<wxl> @kc2bez: it's getting to the point where i'm going to write a cronjob to just check the subscriptions and resubscribe any missing.
<wxl> oh i'm going to slap alf right about now
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1865855/comments/2
<wxl> and slapped
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1865855 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Network configuration does not allow importion of vpn configuration" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <lynorian> Ok for the snap of the manual the part I need to know is where are we going to have like a .desktop file and which would end up packaging it for the snap
<lubot> <lynorian> Should I have that in the snap itself?
<wxl> @lynorian: yes, look at how other snaps do it but if i remember correctly, they're in /var/snap/applications
<kc2bez> I think for snaps the desktop files end up in `/var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/`
<wxl> 2020-03-03 - 06:22:39 [8]: smartctl initialization failed for  "/dev/sda" :  No such file or directory
<wxl> 2020-03-03 - 06:22:39 [8]: error during smart output parsing for  "/dev/sda" :  Success
<wxl> maybe we should seed `smartmontools` at least in the installer
<kc2bez> error and success shouldn't really exist in the same log entry
<wxl> hehehehehe
<wxl> that too!
<wxl> i'll let you write that bug XD
<kc2bez> I am +1 on the add though.
<wxl> 2020-03-03 - 06:22:56 [6]: FstabEntryList PartUtils::lookForFstabEntries(const QString&) ..  reading "/tmp/calamares-NFwACd/etc/fstab" 
<wxl> 2020-03-03 - 06:22:56 [2]: WARNING: Could not read fstab from mounted fs 
<kc2bez> Thanks
<wxl> ^ that's on a ntfs partition
<wxl> curious
<kc2bez> NTFS wouldn't normally have fstab I guess.
<wxl> but that's more of how the kernel looks at things, right?
<wxl> like everything has an fstab regardless of whatever the native filesystem specification is.. no?
<kc2bez> Yeah, that would be true for mounted partitions (which in this case it was).
<wxl> well it was mounted by cala
<kc2bez> I guess it is a warning that doesn't really have much value.
<wxl> @kc2bez: you want to get `smartmontools` in then? i think it would help with support.
<wxl> i'm not sure why it's not at least a suggest in calamares
<wxl> that might be the better solution
<kc2bez> I'll mull that over, I am just getting ready to head home for the day. Hopefully I can get to it tonight or tomorrow night.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-mascot-wallpapers/14621
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> LAZER CAT
<wxl> @kc2bez: could you confirm and triage bug 1865949?
<ubot93> Bug 1865949 in nm-tray (Ubuntu) "nm-tray silently fails with bad wifi password; saves connection" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865949
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl I will give it a look. I have a laptop I can do a fresh install to test.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82a8b7f2e998: Update Firefox version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82a8b7f2e998
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e69c2d22d08: Add start of desktop file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e69c2d22d08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa2cdf754e231: Fix runner shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa2cdf754e231
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60e003a6e40d: Fix runner shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60e003a6e40d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9594b1e19b3f: Add name to .desktop file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9594b1e19b3f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd31680055040: Add link type and URL] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd31680055040
<wxl> if people could test this fix, that would be great: bug 1795278
<ubot93> Bug 1795278 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-{qt,kde} attempts to use KUrl but it doesn't exist" [Undecided, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795278
<wxl> um
<wxl> my paste for the meeting is over 100 lines long
<wxl> i think i'm going to not leave it in the channel XD
<kc2bez> wxl: you have another day to add to it too XD
<wxl> wifi issue figured out
<kc2bez> I saw the email. It makes sense now. 
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-05
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> if people could test this fix, that would be great: bug 1795278], the bug is from 2018!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: where is the patch?  didn't found it on https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties/
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it is in the bug report.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, didn't find it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I guess it wasn't so much a patch as it was directions on how to create a patch.
<wxl> @HMollerCl it's a thing few people take advantage of. the dupe was recently reported. i had 15 minutes so i dug up info on how to fix it, but didn't make a patch, as @kc2bez suggested
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the problem,for me to test it is I don't know which is teh expected result
<wxl> tl;dr clicking on the "add key" button or whatever it should open a file picker and not error out :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aa ok
<wxl> run software-properties-qt in a terminal
<wxl> ^^ @RikMills you might want to test this too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> run software-properties-qt in a terminal], yeah, I know it I ported additiona driver tab
<wxl> i'm not a professional python programmer so i really don't know if that string cast is good form or not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not proffessional either, but if it works it's better than If it don't
<wxl> totally
<wxl> i'm baffled as to how these apparently equivalent libraries (kurl inherited qurl actually) are totally different
<wxl> just saying, though: .toString didn't work right
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> i'm not a professional python programmer so i really don't know if that st …], I don't even play one on TV XD
<wxl> heheheheh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl there is a big change from qt4 to qt5  now they allow strings (instead of only QStrings)
<wxl> @HMollerCl but for example QDialog and KDialog have essentially the same arguments, but in a different order
<lubot> <HMollerCl> uff, I newer quite understood K  instead of Q is a fork=
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<wxl> apparently not XD
<guiverc> wxl, fyi:  I'm considering erasing https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa/ubuntu-manual-tests/lubuntu-calamares/+merge/372039 & starting again... it'll likely be quicker  (I want to do it when I've got a number of hours with a clear-head; not 15-20 min intervals..)
<wxl> guiverc: works for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: needs to be QString, str  is not enough...
<wxl> right i included that in there
<wxl> url = str(QUrl(home))
<wxl> filename = QFileDialog.getOpenFileName(self.userinterface, _("Import key"), url, 'application/pgp-keys')
<wxl> those two should replace the current url/filename lines
<wxl> which follow one after the other in thta order
<wxl> oh
<wxl> wait
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ha!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no, easier
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just use home and reorder
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no url needed.
<wxl> OH!
<wxl> good call
<lubot> <HMollerCl> home = QDir.homePath() …     if "SUDO_USER" in os.environ: …         home = os.path.expanduser("~%s" % os.environ["SUDO_USER"]) …     filename = QFileDialog.getOpenFileName(self.userinterface, _("Import key"), home, 'application/pgp-keys')
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will make a diff and add to the bug
<wxl> nice. thank you, sir.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1795278/comments/5
<wxl> perfect!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good night!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry I've been away lately but have been complicated days
<wxl> you be back soon??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> being 40 is not easier...
<wxl> you just turned? i've been there for a while
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> you be back soon??], I thought today I would have more time,
<wxl> next time :)
<wxl> it's getting to be crunch time, so now would be a good time to have you!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe I start a new project and if taht's teh case I wil have less time...
<wxl> well at least you're not bored :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> you just turned? i've been there for a while], yep, on sunday...
<wxl> well happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<lubot> <kc2bez> +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks! :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Welcome to the 40 club.
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jejejej, maybe we have a new moto, "lubuntu, LXQt for the 4th decade"
<lubot> <kc2bez> HaHaHa I like it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, I'm working on breeze-config, I haven't have time for the lubuntu-devel application
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *had
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope it wil go into 20.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and I'm concerned on updating pcmanfm-qt
<guiverc> wiki.ubuntu.com; a refresh doesn't allow BACK should a reader not want it..  tsimonq2 are you aware of a fix/alternative (for many pages it won't be a problem, but I suspect it could annoy some readers; some like me like history..)
<guiverc> does anyone want a list of wiki pages edited  (add un-maintained and deprecated warning; link lubuntu.me); 19 so far
<guiverc> thanks wxl, got to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Bugs and it already directed to the page I was about to look up...
<guiverc> I just found a lubuntu.net ref on wiki :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45f7e319f637: Add icon path to .desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45f7e319f637
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7638d51a8048: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7638d51a8048
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oooo, building tests in python is not simple, you cannot import modules and files with dash (-) son normally camelCase is used, but normally in debian scripts are not camelCase.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm using software-properties as a "template" maybe that module is to complicate, any other which is pyqt I could use?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or where to ask?
<wxl> @HMollerCl there's a debian #packaging channel on oftc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I found a way to do it...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will make a small etry in the dev wiki
<wxl> nice! good job
<wxl> so we are having the stand up today, right??? 
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> so we are having the stand up today, right???], Yes, let's do that.
<wxl> ok maybe we should vote on changes if need be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at which time is standup
<lubot> <kc2bez> 4PM Eastern.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> ok maybe we should vote on changes if need be], Which changes did you want to vote on?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's in 2:10 more?
<lubot> <lynorian> 2 hours ten minutes from now
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [2 hours ten minutes from now], thanks!
<wxl> @kc2bez: we've discussed changing the meeting time/date
<wxl> but never come to any conclusion i can tell
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok I follow you.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: come to the standup today, please
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but anyone who cannot attend at this time, won't be at this time....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure is the best way to vote.
<wxl> oh i didn't mean voting at the meeting per se
<lubot> <lynorian> Wednesday would not be a hard no but I may need to grab lunch then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: come to the standup today, please], Okay
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want a repo fro "lubuntu-breeze-config" who should I ask for?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I want a repo fro "lubuntu-breeze-config" who should I ask for?], You should have access
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Today I'll write a "new repo" guide
<lubot> <lynorian> I am not sure I will be back from lunch but will leave paste here ealire in case someone wants it
<lubot> <lynorian> I started work on snaping lubuntu-manual have name registered but not uplaoded yet
<lubot> <lynorian> Have the snapcraft.yaml building the manual into a snap
<lubot> <lynorian> Started working on .desktop file have in where snapcraft says to have it but don't have that working
<lubot> <lynorian> fixed some typos as well and fixed keyboard shortcut for runner
<wxl> you're awesome @lynorian
<kc2bez> +1 to wxl
<kc2bez> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lubot> <lynorian> wow I actually made it
<kc2bez> Nice
<wxl> o/ but i'll be last, please
<kc2bez> Ok
<kc2bez> I can't say I am necessarily well prepared :P
<wxl> i am :) may be too prepared
<wxl> maybe i should go
<kc2bez> sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hi
<wxl> i'm gonna make the bot angry
<wxl> so i'll do this in chunks i guess
<wxl> * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * New
<wxl>      * bug 1864791 currently waiting on bug 1864787
<wxl>    * Duplicate
<wxl>      * bug 1865906 software-properties-qt import key fail
<wxl>    * Incomplete
<wxl>      * bug 1862756 Openbox window trails
<wxl>    * Invalid
<ubot93> Bug 1864791 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu failed install 'wipefs --all /dev/sda9'" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864791
<wxl>      * bug 1864959 check disk happens no matter what (it's a feature!)
<wxl>      * bug 1865853 alt-f2 for runner
<wxl>      * bug 1865855 VPN import
<ubot93> Bug 1864787 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu failed install 'sfdisk --force --append /dev/sda'" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864787
<wxl>      * bug 1865851 single click mode in pcmanfm-qt
<wxl>      * bug 1865852 no config for quick launch
<wxl>    * Confirmed
<ubot93> Bug 1795278 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-{qt,kde} attempts to use KUrl but it doesn't exist" [Undecided, Triaged] [duplicate: 1865906] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795278
<ubot93> Bug 1862756 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Openbox leaves a trail on new windows" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862756
<ubot93> Bug 1864959 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "20200227 ISO runs Checking disk before starting installer" [Undecided, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864959
<ubot93> Bug 1865853 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lxqt desktop does not allow alt-f2 to run typed commands" [Undecided, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865853
<ubot93> Bug 1865855 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Network configuration does not allow importion of vpn configuration" [Undecided, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865855
<ubot93> Bug 1865851 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm-qt item selection feature in single-click mode" [Undecided, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865851
<ubot93> Bug 1865852 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "QuickLaunch widget on Panel config fails" [Undecided, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865852
<wxl> throttled
<wxl> seems like the throttling is on poor ubot
<wxl> so i trust everyone got that
<wxl> note the things with parens
<wxl> in particularly i'm not sure what to do with bug 1857364 but could probably use @tsimonq2 or someone's help
<ubot93> Bug 1857364 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "group sambashare with gid 1000" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857364
<wxl> @HMollerCl was kind enough to create an actual patch for the work i started on bug 1795278 so please test that
<ubot93> Bug 1795278 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-{qt,kde} attempts to use KUrl but it doesn't exist" [Undecided, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795278
<wxl> ok that out of the way let's move on to breaking the other bot
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Comments
<wxl>      * LibreOffice Qt5 VCL
<wxl>        * https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146
<wxl>      * GRUB theme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] libreoffice qt5 vcl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146
<wxl>        * https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<wxl>    * Resolved
<wxl>      * Snaps don't show in menu on install
<wxl>        * https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
<wxl>      * Enable i386 architecture
<wxl>        * https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Resolved] Enable i386 architecture: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
<wxl>      * Dumb Erase Disk thing
<wxl>        * https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150
<wxl> ok i guess i didn't break it good enough. let me try again
<wxl>  * COMMITS
<wxl>    * Committed
<wxl>      * Cala 3.2.19.1
<wxl>        * https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGafd20277e930e2c82bb739180e66d7103a63b456
<wxl>    * Accepted
<wxl>      * @kc2bez
<wxl>        * alt-tab switching on all desktops
<wxl>          * https://phab.lubuntu.me/D84
<wxl>    * Sponsored
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Add alt-tab switching for all desktops.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D84
<wxl>      * @HMollerCl
<wxl>        * nm-connection-editor now default in nm-tray
<wxl>          * https://phab.lubuntu.me/D82
<wxl>        * Lubuntu Round Openbox theme!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Added nm-tray.conf to xdg-Lubuntu so nm-connection-editor is default.
<wxl>          * https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Add Lubuntu Round Openbox Theme and change background and hover color for in menu search: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
<wxl> hm this is strange
<wxl>  * UPSTREAM
<wxl>    * LXQt
<wxl>      * feature requests
<wxl>        * looks like no go on desktop switcher previews
<wxl>          * https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1767
<wxl>    * Calamares
<wxl>      * feature requests
<ubot93> Issue 1767 in lxqt/lxqt "feature request: desktop switcher should show an outline of windows instead of just a number/name" [Open]
<wxl>        * tagged logs 
<wxl>          * https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1328
<ubot93> Issue 1328 in calamares/calamares "add tags in logs" [Closed]
<wxl>      * bug reports
<wxl>        * debug mode default
<wxl>          * https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1329
<wxl>        * manual install failure
<ubot93> Issue 1329 in calamares/calamares "defaults to debug mode" [Closed]
<wxl>          * https://bugs.launchpad.net/calamares/+bug/1864787
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1864787 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu failed install 'sfdisk --force --append /dev/sda'" [High, Triaged]
<wxl> and there's ubot throttled again
<wxl> note we DID get those tagged logs in Cala. well, kind of. they include the function name now.
<wxl> and the debug mode thing is fixed
<wxl> the desktop switcher preview thing might come to LXQt, but just not to Openbox…
<wxl> (hm maybe we should switch to KWin. anyways…)
<wxl>  * MISCELLANEOUS
<wxl>    * Met with yinz for a bit of a merge sprint which was fun. Let's do it again!
<wxl>    * Attempted to foster additional and improved contributions from some folks
<wxl>      * leok
<wxl>      * svinoba
<wxl>      * candrapersada (GitHub issues)
<wxl>      * azdays15
<wxl>    * Added contributors to release notes
<wxl>      * https://notes.lubuntu.me/lD3ArdtURr29PHcLE0ClMw
<wxl>    * Poo-pooed "heavy screen savers" (feel free to disagree)
<wxl>      * https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/heavy-screen-savers/754/5
<wxl>    * Dealt with install media made in 14.04 that had too old of a syslinux!(?)
<wxl>      * https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/questions-about-upgrade/709/21
<wxl>    * Facilitated Franz' woes with Chromium Snap
<wxl>      * https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/chromium-open-file-dialog/14453/10
<wxl>    * Confirmed we're not going to see a "switch user" function
<wxl>      * https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/744/9
<wxl>    * Suggested colord-kde for color profiles
<wxl>      * https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/colour-settings-icm-profile/792/7
<wxl>    * Answered a question essentially about apt caching
<wxl>      * https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2020-February/001779.html
<wxl>    * Expressed concerns about the automatic media check implementation
<wxl>      * https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/13472/5
<wxl>    * Updated testing wiki re: identifying images, point releases
<wxl>      * https://phab.lubuntu.me/phriction/diff/22/?l=9&r=10
<wxl>    * Updated testing wiki re: failure versus success
<wxl>      * https://phab.lubuntu.me/phriction/diff/22/?l=12&r=13
<wxl>    * Told Alf to back off when it comes to Lubuntu bugs
<wxl>      * https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1865853
<wxl>      * https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1865855
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1865853 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lxqt desktop does not allow alt-f2 to run typed commands" [Undecided, Invalid]
<wxl>    * Discussing best way to add smartmontools to Cala given it tries to run `smartctl`
<wxl>      * Do we seed it in live or Recommend in the package (if so, Debian?)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1865855 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Network configuration does not allow importion of vpn configuration" [Undecided, Invalid]
<wxl> and that's everything. phew.
<kc2bez> OooooK looks like we are out of time XD wxl did all the things:P
<wxl> XD
<kc2bez> That is an awesome list!
<kc2bez> Thank you!
<wxl> yeah it was a fairly productive week, albeit much of it was just spinning wheels and not really closing 20.04 tasks which is what i'd really like to work on
<genii> wxl: LOL, "<ubot9> Low risk threat [#lubuntu-devel] - wxl - flooding (10 msgs in 20 seconds); ping krytarik !att-#lubuntu-devel-low https://u193.ga/~asm/detectlogs/4fc0167c-97b8-4e2f-8e3a-5940631222af.txt"
<lynmesaperrine> should I repost my contibutions 
<kc2bez> sure sounds good
<lubot> <lynorian> Lyn Perrine, [05.03.20 11:50] … I am not sure I will be back from lunch but will leave paste here ealire in case someone wants it … Lyn Perrine, [05.03.20 11:51] … I started work on snaping lubuntu-manual have name registered but not uplaoded yet … Lyn Perrine, [05.03.20 11:51] … Have the snapcraft.yaml building the manual into a sna
<lubot> p … Lyn Perrine, [05.03.20 11:53] … Started working on .desktop file have in where snapcraft says to have it but don't have that working … Lyn Perrine, [05.03.20 11:55] … fixed some typos as well and fixed keyboard shortcut for runner
<wxl> lyn do you need help with the desktop thing or is it just a matter of time?
<lubot> <lynorian> I might need help
<lubot> <lynorian> not sure I have the like right size icons or something and file might be too big with one I have
<wxl> ok. i'm no snapmaster, but i know enough to be dangerous so let's talk about that later 
<lubot> <lynorian> I have the make part working
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's a snap for the manual?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <lynorian> how else to get it offline but also get updates
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's a good idea
<kc2bez> I think it is an excellent idea too. 
<wxl> i couldn't agree more
<kc2bez> Thanks @lynorian
<wxl> with the only exception being the snapd overhead but i don't think we're going to be able to avoid that much longer :/
<lubot> <lynorian> well one thing I went nto is no category in store for documentation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was actually in support of the idea originally but Lyn gets all the credit :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes I know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *GASP*
<lubot> <lynorian> yes it is simons fault
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HA
<lubot> <q5sys> @lynorian [yes it is simons fault], its always simon's fault
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @lynorian [yes it is simons fault], xDDDDD
<wxl> Books and Reference, lyn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Anything else?
<lubot> <lynorian> ok I am done
<kc2bez> I'll just leave this here https://phab.lubuntu.me/macro/view/4/
<wxl> ^ yep
<wxl> who's next?
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So, I made a diff for swprop-qt issue as wxl mention and I'm working on lubuntu-breeze-config
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will start a very demanding project next Monday for 3 months so I won't have much time
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So I will focus on thing I'm already on it, mainly lubuntu-breeze-config and lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would love to upgrade pcmanfm-qt and libfm but I think I won't have the time for it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope someone else can take it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Eof
<wxl> danke!
<guiverc> Good luck on your 'new' project HMollerCl & thanks for work
<kc2bez> Many thanks Hans!
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 nice to see you here!
<kc2bez> What is new with you?
<wxl> > ACK
<kc2bez> Oh I forgot :P ABI BREAK!!!!!
<wxl> while we wait for him to wake up, maybe you want to go @kc2bez?
<kc2bez> Alrighty, let me drop my pathetically prepared paste XD
<kc2bez> * Packaged and Uploaded Calamares 3.2.20
<kc2bez> * Started the release notes shell. Edits can happen here: https://notes.lubuntu.me/lD3ArdtURr29PHcLE0ClMw#
<kc2bez> * I did some bug triage and commenting too. 
<kc2bez> * Discovered lubuntu packages was not subscribed to lubuntu-meta, thanks wxl for fixing that.
<kc2bez> * Feeling fairly ill prepared today so here is my recent phab log https://phab.lubuntu.me/feed/query/N9oI0Ps9123F/#R
<kc2bez> It would be cool if we could try to keep up (myself included) with the release notes.
<wxl> good job and thanks for always being on call to test things :)
<kc2bez> Absolutely. Happy to help when I can.
<wxl> while everyone is here, i just noticed this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/1816473
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1816473 in openbox (Ubuntu) "obamenu depends on python2" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> maybe we should drop obamenu from the package???
<kc2bez> I doubt it will see an update upstream
<wxl> that's what i'm thinking
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not on my desk, what does it do?
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't know what obamenu does either
<kc2bez> I think it is the right click menu in OpenBox if I am not mistaken
<wxl> https://rmoe.anukis.de/obamenu.html
<lubot> <lynorian> we shipped something for that?
<wxl> see http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Pipemenus
<wxl> the openbox package always has
<kc2bez> Future releases (or a patched pcmanfm-qt) won't let you get to it anyway.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I think it is the right click menu in OpenBox if I am not mistaken], That is depracted in git pcmanfm-qt
<kc2bez> jinx XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nothing depends on obamenu?
<wxl> nothing should. it's an openbox utility
<wxl> but not a requirement as you can see from the docs
<wxl> however, it's not a separate package
<kc2bez> Yeah, it is part of the openbox package
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is debian also trying to get rid of python2 like ubuntu is? if so, we should file a bug there to pull obamenu out of the openbox package.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I thought openbox was pure C
<wxl> it is, but not obamenu
<wxl> obamenu is not technically an openbox thing, but an external tool
<wxl> well since @tsimonq2 is again ignoring us i guess we'll just move on
<wxl> so what's everyone's take on the meeting time? should we change it? does it work as is?
<kc2bez> I have no issue with it.
<kc2bez> But I can be fairly flexible.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think @The_LoudSpeaker has problem with this hour
<wxl> what about you hans?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm ok
<wxl> ok well that's that then :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I think @The_LoudSpeaker has problem with this hour], Yeah. The current time is around 2.30 am for me. I can manage but I have classes all day starting at 8am. It would be good if it is preponed by 24 hours. I have less classes the day before.
<wxl> ^ so is there anyone for which this time does not work for/
<lubot> <kc2bez> works for me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Postponing by 24 hours also works.
<lubot> <kc2bez> equally good too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Once we had at Saturday 8am US Central na? That was best time for me. Wxl Think you can wake up @tsimonq2 ? XD
<lubot> <lynorian> +1
<lubot> <lynorian> too early for me then
<wxl> i don't love that idea
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [too early for me then], I know. Just kidding lite.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i don't love that idea], Anything other than current time of Thursday 9pm UTC (Friday 2.30 am IST) works for me. I will go with whatever you decide.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker if you had to pick the range of times you would most like, which would they be?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anything between 4.30 pm to 7 pm UTC
<wxl> on any day?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah.
<lubot> <lynorian> 4:30 pm utc is a bit early for me
<lubot> <lynorian> 5:00 or later might be better
<lubot> <kc2bez> approaching my sleepy time there but I can make it work.
<wxl> i'll work with that and make a poll. if anyone else has opinions about days/times that don't work, let me know
<lubot> <kc2bez> thanks wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-06
<wxl> i've long looked for the "status of openbox" notice and finally found it https://icculus.org/pipermail/openbox/2017-December/009329.html
<wxl> needless to say openbox isn't *dead* (see changes since 2015 http://git.openbox.org/?p=mikachu/openbox.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/wip/mikabox) but there's not much doing
<kc2bez> still breathing but we lost the pulse. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Once we had at Saturday 8am US Central na? That was best time for me. Wxl Think …], I'll be up tomorrow at 8:30ish CT so if you want to bounce some stuff off of me, ping me then
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2: day after tomorrow. Tomorrow last exam.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<goomohn> is there a date set for 20.04 stable release?
<goomohn> a: 23apr is the set date
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone has experience running test for GUI with debuild? Tests works fine when I run pybuild —test but with debuild with the correct override it doesn't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tkJhpkKq7X/ vs https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vty9h8yd68/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> test didn't work becasue of qt.qpa.xcb: could not connect to display  … qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "xcb" in "" even though it was found.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-07
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't found any package that test the gui with python in debuild
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Honestly, I do autopkgtest builds in LXD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's what the infra uses
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and it test GUI?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my tests work fine with pybuild —test
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but when running debuild they faile dbcause cannot connect to x
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tkJhpkKq7X/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> vs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vty9h8yd68/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 what are the changes you suggested in https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-08
<The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills you around?
<lubot> <RikMills> sort of
